# Initial Nursing Facility Care 99304 - 99306



## bridgettemartin (Mar 27, 2015)

I am having trouble finding out if these codes can be billed by a NPP.  What I read from CMS is that they can, as long as the State allows.  I'm in Indiana.  
Can someone direct me to resources?
Thanks!


----------



## CatchTheWind (Mar 31, 2015)

I would Google your state statutes regarding PAs or ARNPs, or call your state medical society if your doctor is a member. Or perhaps the state Department of Health can guide you.

Be careful with your levels: even the lowest of these (99304) requires a detailed history and exam (although MDM can be straightforward), and the next level (99305) requires comprehensive history and exam and moderate MDM.  If you can't meet the requirements for 99304, then you have to bill 99307 or 99308 from the subsequent visit series.


----------

